# [SOLVED] 1997 Subaru Outback



## hardwater (May 8, 2008)

Purchased this car from a private seller a two months ago. Recently the "Check Engine" light came on, but car still ran fine. Our mechanic checked the codes and reported, "Misfire on cylinders 3 and 4." He suspected the coil or dirty injectors, we elected to fix next paycheck so he reset the computer so the light went off. 

One week later when I started the car the idle was high at 2k, reminded me of a stuck choke on older cars. Even after a short drive around the block the idle stayed at 2k. I turned off and let sit for a day. Next day start, idle still high at 2k. After 60 seconds idles slows to 1k and "Check Engine" light comes on. A short drive reveals very sluggish performance, like I was driving in 4th gear when I was only in 2nd gear. I parked the car until I can track down a repair manual or save $ for trip to mechanic. 

Any ideas?


----------



## cardoc (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: 1997 Subaru Outback*

could be a bad coolant sensor but you need a scan tool to be sure.Look for a disconnected sensor around the thermostat housing also look and listen for a vacuum leak,you may get lucky.


----------



## hardwater (May 8, 2008)

*Re: 1997 Subaru Outback*

Thanks Cardoc. I started again last night and it ran just fine for about 5 mins. while on a short drive. The rpms then dropped way low, below 1k, very rough idle, and the engine would stall out at stop signs. Also, power output so low it felt like only 1/2 of the cylinders were firing, had a hard time getting it to go over 20 mph. 

Having some difficulty finding any stores or libraries that carry the repair manual for this year of Subaru. I did find one online, can't wait to devour that and see if I can figure this out. 

Thanks again for your insight.


----------



## BUDFAN8 (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: 1997 Subaru Outback*

if you can get to the plugs while the vehicle you could always try pulling the plug wire off the spark plug (cardocs good for the heart method) to see if the engine changes sound. if it dose that cylinder is working if the engine dosen't make a change the cylinder is dead (not working). if 3 and 4 are not changeing the engine it might be time for a coil pack.


as far as the loss of power heres an example if one cylinder is dead on a four cylinder engine you lose about half the engines power.


----------



## cardoc (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: 1997 Subaru Outback*

Actually on that engine it's easier to pull the plugs wires from the coil one at a time (also safer because when pulled the wire is dead).If you have a good arc at the coil(you'll kown it from the spark trying to jump to the wire or anything conductive including you)(only hurts for a milisecond)then pull it at the plug and look and listen for a good arc there.If no arc at the end of the wire change the wires and ck the plugs.IF no arc at the coil change it.IF it arcs everywhere ck for a fouled plug.If plug is clean and dry it could be a bad injector.They are available rmfg.Also it's always advisable to ck the compression.Because of the design/function of the dis coil system you usually loose cylinders in pairs due to the way the coil fires(waste spark).Good luck. Cardoc


----------



## RIGHTE0US (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: 1997 Subaru Outback*

for some reason I am thinking if these other things check out ok..catalytic converter might be clogging


----------



## hardwater (May 8, 2008)

*Re: 1997 Subaru Outback*

Well, I finally got back to the Subaru. The fuel filter was original, so I replaced it. Then I looked to implement your suggestions. Before I dug in, I looked for anything obvious and noticed the spark plug wire on cylinder 3 was not all of the way on the plug. I had my young son reach his small hand in (engine cold) and push the wire back on. (Not much room in the engine compartment.) We took it for a drive and it ran well, but the Check Engine light was still on. It was late so I parked it for the night and checked the next day. Again it ran well, but this time the Check Engine light went off after a few minutes! I've been driving it ever since, it runs well, and the Check Engine light hasn't come on again. It appears either the new fuel filter or the plug wire was the culprit...I hope. 

Thank you all for the information and advice. ray:


----------



## cardoc (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: 1997 Subaru Outback*

Great,glad to hear of your good luck.


----------

